# Regular Season Game 63: Houston Rockets vs. New Jersey Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(42-20)/(26-37)*

When/Where:
*Monday, March 10, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Harris / Carter / Jefferson / Krstic / Boone*


*Preview

During the past five weeks, the Rockets have become the talk of the NBA with their historic run through the franchise's record books.

Satisfying? Sure.

But as impressive as the run has been, the Rockets haven't spent much time dwelling on it.

"When we're old and gray and we can't play basketball anymore, we'll look back and say, 'That was nice'," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "But right now, we don't really care about the numbers."

The Rockets are more concerned with the ascent they're making because of it.

Despite all the hoopla that has come with Houston's winning streak, the Rockets have remained grounded heading into Monday's game against Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets.

The Rockets (42-20) have rolled to a franchise-record 18 straight wins and can become one of only four teams in NBA history to win 19 in a row by getting past the struggling Nets.

The impressive run has grabbed headlines across the nation and generated a buzz in the city of Houston.

But none of it has distracted the Rockets. The team insists that they're more concerned with making a climb up the Western Conference standings than necessarily maintaining their historic run.

So far, the spurt has lifted Houston to the third best record in the West.

"Our concentration and focus is really all about the playoffs," Rockets star guard Tracy McGrady said. "We've had pretty good runs in the regular season. Not quite like this, but this is a team that's won 50 games in the past. It's all about the playoffs with us. The streak is great. We'll make a little history. But it really doesn't mean anything."

What is of significance is where the Rockets could wind up in the Western Conference playoff bracket.

Despite making their impressive run, Houston has hardly wrapped up a postseason spot. The Rockets are a mere five games ahead of ninth-place Denver in what looks like a nine-team race for eight playoffs spots.

But with that said, the Rockets are now in prime position to earn home-court advantage in at least the first round of the playoffs. Before Sunday's action, Houston was tied with New Orleans for third and sat only two games behind the Los Angeles Lakers for the best record in the West.

The Rockets don't want to give back any ground by becoming too satisfied with their run.

"Now, the real mental challenge is that there are no letdowns as we continue on," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "We've got to stay at the same level. I talked to (New Orleans coach) Byron (Scott) before the game and he said this is like a 20-game playoff. That's really what it is and our guys have maintained the concentration. Hopefully, we'll continue on."

The Rockets will likely be favored to extend their winning streak to 21 games before hosting the Lakers on March 16. Over the upcoming week, Houston will host New Jersey and Charlotte with a road trip to Atlanta sandwiched in between those games. The three teams are still in contention for a playoff spot in the Eastern Conference, but all have losing records.

Battier and Co., though, aren't interested in looking that far ahead.

Right now, they're more concerned with the playoff race -- not maintaining all the hype that has come with their winning streak.

"Honestly, we are just happy to be winning games and trying to climb into the playoff race," Battier said. "At this point, the numbers are a little academic. That's not what's important. That's not what's driving us now. We're striving to play good basketball and that's the focus of this team right now."


Nets Update: The Nets are 3-6 since shipping Jason Kidd to Dallas. The good news is that Devin Harris has fit in nicely. The point guard is averaging 18.8 points per game since joining the Nets. New Jersey is trying to remain in the playoff picture in the East. Before Saturday's action, the Nets were eighth in the conference.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I have a bad feeling that the Nets will snap the Rockets win streak and the guy that I made the bet with (he's a Nets fan) will rub it in my face.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Team of the week :clap2:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2008-03-09-court-coverage_N.htm


> Houston Rockets: For the second time in three weeks, let us sing the praises of the Rockets, who don't seem to realize they're playing without 7-6 center Yao Ming. They're one of just seven teams in NBA history to win 18 in a row. Five of those previous six teams won NBA titles in those seasons.
> 
> *And the Rockets haven't just been winning; they're blowing people out, winning their last nine games by double digits. Credit team basketball; they've had at least 20 assists in every game during their winning streak.*
> 
> How long can this streak go on? Well, Houston's next three games are against teams with sub-.500 records and a cumulative winning percentage of 40.4% (New Jersey, Atlanta and Charlotte, with two of three coming at home). If the Rockets win all three, their 21-game winning streak would be the second-longest in NBA history, trailing only the Los Angeles Lakers' 33-game streak in 1971-72.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It would be a huge let down to let New Jerz take us down....

http://www.nj.com/nets/index.ssf/2008/03/nets_have_kiddinduced_rope_bur.html



> "*As soon as they delivered a punch, we were done," said forward Boki Nachbar, whose team will try to somehow get its act together tonight against the white-hot Rockets, who have won 18 straight.
> 
> "It's something that's been addressed. It's our biggest problem now. We have a four- or five-minute stretch, the other team goes up 15, and that's it. We're done."*
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just don't want the guys to get complacent


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what do you think the topic of conversation is with these 2 today? :laugh:
I'm sure Kidd & Alston names are coming up.....


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we'll be fine. I hope McGrady gets some rest when we have a good lead.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I have a bad feeling that the Nets will snap the Rockets win streak and the guy that I made the bet with (he's a Nets fan) will rub it in my face.


Hey, I am usually the pessimist! Without jinx'in the team even more, I don't really see us being challenged until the LA game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let the Rockets streak hits 19 in a row.*


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

The Nets play good but then blow it after halftime. If we could play consistent for the whole game 48 minutes we could very well beat you guys tonight but I doubt it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *Let the Rockets streak hits 19 in a row.*


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xFTtSi6FJiA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xFTtSi6FJiA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

19 wins here we come! 19 is one of my favorite numbers. My birthday is March 19th! Win this for me ROCKETS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Joey Crawford...uh oh

Mt!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Mutumbo with the DUNK!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Crawford working that whistle, as promised - Frank hit with a "T"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

shoot the ball scola! Dont pass up wide open jumpers


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: (thats 2)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Deke with two awesome blocks and a kick *** dunk so far


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lol @ Harris taking out the game with that 3 att.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man they are whistle happy all over...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What the hell, we are getting looks, just not taking/making them.

They are slowly getting back into the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, we just got them back into it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

shooting only 38% so far in this Q.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson is terrible. I don't care what anyone says. I am NOT impressed with him at all.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

22-15 Rockets after 1

Deke with 4 blocks, and 6 boards so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Jackson is terrible. I don't care what anyone says. I am NOT impressed with him at all.


Although he does hustle, and plays defense. But his shot selection and % is terrible.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola, Scola, Scola.... noooooooooo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola has blown the last 3 chances to score...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the hell is happening. You can see we are too tense out there. We need to ease up. Too many silly turnovers, and missed layups.

This is getting really bad right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike Harris coming in already? Kinda early I think for this...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good News!

Bill said Landry knee is ok and they he will be cleared to practice.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

10pt lead, Mike Harris got all boards


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am very interested to see Mike Harri's performance. GO ROCKETS!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Harris is looking pretty good out there so far. But he is appearing to be a little lost of offense. You can see hes trying to figure out where to go/cut and what not.

Good hustle though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Good News!
> 
> Bill said Landry knee is ok and they he will be cleared to practice.


Excellent News! Go Rockets!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac had sex before the game, my game is off the same way the other day


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luther with a "Cold Blooded" 3!~


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Head with an important 3. Lead up to 15 now....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

14-2 run right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh come on with the ticky tack ****...

these fouls are just terrible...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Chuck man, WTF was that?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

46-28 @ the half - 16% shooting from the Nets


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Chuck man, WTF was that?


good strip & steal on Harris, but the pass to alston.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Up 18 at the half as of now. We just need to cut down on the lost easy buckets. Too many missed layups, or missed fast breaks...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> good strip & steal on Harris, but the pass to alston.....


Yeah man, I was wondering what he was thinking when he made that pass. Rafer was sandwiched between two Nets and he tried to pass it to him under the hoop.

Woah


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Me and Sikma think on the same page. Do not succumb to complacency.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Another 3 from Batt!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: (I've lost count)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice quick 5 points to start the 2nd half 

Great defense Dikembe!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> :naughty: (I've lost count)


5 I think...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Devin Harris is quick... He reminds me of Tony Parker with his ability to get into the lane.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Denver up by 3 against the spurs... Go Denver!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stop getting careless...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

T on Jefferson.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like its just me and you Alleyez...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Jefferson thinks he can do what a HOF does :naughty:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Too much ISO play, not our regular game...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Looks like its just me and you Alleyez...


That's cool, they must be watching that P.Duddy show "Making The Fan"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We are getting really careless out there. Too many mistakes, turnovers...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

58-42 team not into it.....we need a Landry dunk, oops


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, do the Nets suck that bad or is our D that good? 

Looking good, we just need to run our offense now...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

both, out D plus their shot selection....

Let Novak & Luther rain on em'


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, do the Nets suck that bad or is our D that good?
> 
> Looking good, we just need to run our offense now...


Yeah things are getting a little sloppy out there as of now. The Nets have been shooting terribly, but thank god they have. We would be knee deep in some **** if they weren't. We are just getting way to sloppy. 

I am not sure if it is complacency, or just nervous.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lead down from 23 to 16 now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol at the sign getting plowed over by Harris and Battier...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Frank went to that Van Gundy school when it comes to timeouts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah things are getting a little sloppy out there as of now. The Nets have been shooting terribly, but thank god they have. We would be knee deep in some **** if they weren't. We are just getting way to sloppy.
> 
> I am not sure if it is complacency, or just nervous.



we're playing down a notch or two, Tmac taking it easy on his cousin.....he even missed the alley opp he avg. a game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is having a *terrible *night...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Joey Crawford is having a horrible night, that's his norm....

Tmac w/ 19, safe to say we hold the Nets to a season low score


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Novak shooting nicely!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Swift, I forgot he played in New Jersey... ha

And Harris with nice hustle!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow the Nets really just cant shoot...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, Swift sighting...I think I'll go over & see what the Spurs/Nuggets are doing, Nets have folded this on up


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

From the box score there's no way I can tell that we're having a bad game. We've been up by at least 15 for the whole 2nd half, and now it's just a blowout. 

#19! woohoo!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

19:whistling:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Novak looking good, I like how he is trying to create and put that shooting touch to good use...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> 19:whistling:


I like the sound of that


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Justin Williams coming in!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nets actually don't look bad on paper, and now they have Krstic back. They just need to ship Carter out and rebuild IMO. 

Great to see Harris contributing right away. Morey knew exactly what he was doing when he brought him in.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh, and GO DENVER!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Everybody has scored!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Everybody has scored!


not Chuck Wagon:angel:, he did pull 10rbs - let some of the fans play


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

annnnnnd it's over. Ho hum, blowout win, 10th straight double-digit win in a row. Next!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*19*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> not Chuck Wagon:angel:, he did pull 10rbs - let some of the fans play


Aw dang, I thought everybody did


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how about Novak getting the Post Game interview!?! lol

19 haters!~ I'm still


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like Denver is going to lose


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, they couldn't get a rebound when they had to.....oh well


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:bananallama:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

YEAH missed this game. 
Wish I hadnt but it seems it was a walkover anyway.
Missed seeing Harris play would have liked to have seen what he brought.

19 straight baby.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets go!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*It's a live! 






















our streak.:rofl2:*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Nets are Rockets' 19th victim*

http://www.nj.com/nets/index.ssf/2008/03/nets_are_rockets_19th_victim.html



> HOUSTON - It was a 41-22 game just two minutes before halftime last night, and Tracy McGrady was 0-for-6.
> 
> Okay, now guess which team was winning?
> 
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

HOLY CRAP, 19 in a row. I know we are playing great defense right now but really, RJ goes 4 for 12 for 12 pts, VC goes 5 for 15 for 13 pts, and Devin Harris goes 3 for 10 for 10 pts and ONLY 1 assist.

The East shouldn't even have a playoff. Detroit and Boston should just play a 7 game series to see who represents the East.

Props to the Rockets!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxVL5eipW18"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxVL5eipW18" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

